# History of the smoke detector



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Great article.

http://www.securityinfowatch.com/article/10817151/fire-life-safety-what-changed-the-world


> In 1962, the U.S. Atomic Energy Commission began selling Americium-241 for about $1,500 per gram, which was enough to make about four million ionization smoke detectors.


----------

